# Willow Brown / Sad Commie / Anarcho Puppy Girl



## Autistic Illuminati (Apr 26, 2017)

(fun fact : the translation is basically "bread or dead")

thank @Ride for finding the real name, name, emails and deviantArt

info / online presence :

facebook :
https://www.facebook.com/willow.brown.1936?fref=ts
http://archive.md/Oxjoz​facebook 2 (dead) :
https://www.facebook.com/welshy.brown​tumblr :
http://sad-commie.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/Dve8V​SFW twitter :
https://twitter.com/sadcommie?lang=en
http://archive.md/IpO72​NSFW twitter (protected, sadly) :
https://twitter.com/anarchopupgirl
(nothing to archive until further notice)​steam :
http://steamcommunity.com/id/sad-commie
http://archive.md/nZNL9​deviantArt :
http://celticcasualty.deviantart.com/
http://archive.md/eLKoM​GoodRear :
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10369316-william-brown
http://archive.md/vK3Ee​please.pet (apparently a fetish website focusing around roleplaying a puppy) :
https://please.pet/anarchopupgirl
http://archive.md/tc6PC​emails :
randywelshman@hotmail.com
willybrown93@gmail.com​
Willow Brown (real name : William James Brown) is a typical anarcho/communist guy with simple taste.
He mainly enjoy 3 thing in life :
1 - pretending to be a warrior by aggressively posting against the autorities on the
     internet
2 - wearing cute little kawai dresses
3 - get fucked in the ass while chocked by an electric collar, pretending to be a puppy

let me elaborate on each point :



Spoiler: 1 - FOCK DA POLICE & ALL AUTORITHA



Willow is, since the beginning, a proud member of the anarcho-communist party.
  
he notably think that the best way of starting a revolution is to aggressively shitpost
communist maymay on internet. Like all anarcho-communist, he hate the cops and everything more rich than he is.
  
So keep in mind this background of violent cop-killer while reading the two next parts.





Spoiler: Fashion victim



Indeed, what is a rat king if not a man in a dress ?
Willow, after all this action, needed some romance in his life and began transtrending around 2015. He is not great at it.
   
he, like many other rat-king before him, consider himself a lesbian.
pronoun : they / them.
this lead to a more interesting aspect of his life...





Spoiler: chock me daddy. NSFW



Even before being a transtrender, our friend Willow is a fetichist. I will let the images below speak, NSFW of course.
   
He like bondage stuff, and often play with an electric colar, he made video inflicting chock on himself on various occasions. ZAP TO THE EXTREME !

i will gladly put the video only as soon as i figure out how to do it.
He say "having a need", and even went to camwhoring to pay his bills.




i hope you liked this little trip inside the universe of Willow, there is other things to say but i don't want to overcharge the OP with thing very easily found on his accounts.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice ass, but a fucking butterface to go along with it.

Is the lang=fr because he identifies as French, or is it Twitter translating it for you?


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Apr 26, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> Nice ass, but a fucking butterface to go along with it.
> 
> Is the lang=fr because he identifies as French, or is it Twitter translating it for you?


i'm french so it came up in the french version, yep i will change that
edit : done


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 26, 2017)

Autistic Illuminati said:


> i'm french so it came up in the french version, yep i will change that
> edit : done


Twitter will automatically choose the language suffix, so you don't really need to put the parameter at the end.


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 26, 2017)

Real name is William James Brown.
DOB: June 30, 1993
randywelshman@hotmail.com
willybrown93@gmail.com

DeviantArt: http://celticcasualty.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/eLKoM)
Facebook (dead): https://www.facebook.com/welshy.brown
GoodReads: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10369316-william-brown (http://archive.md/vK3Ee)


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 26, 2017)

This was on his fuckin DA 
http://celticcasualty.deviantart.com/art/Metal-Horse-287630099


 
I cant stop laughin


----------



## oasys (Apr 26, 2017)

Autistic Illuminati said:


>



Truly cannae get past that toilet.


----------



## Jean Pierre Polnareff (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone who has "pup" or "puppy" in their url/handle is probably into weird degenerate shit.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Apr 27, 2017)

Ride said:


> Real name is William James Brown.
> DOB: June 30, 1993
> randywelshman@hotmail.com
> willybrown93@gmail.com
> ...


thank for the infos ! added to the OP


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 30, 2017)

Autistic Illuminati said:


> lesbian.





Autistic Illuminati said:


> they / them.



This shit gets me every time.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2017)

How many Rat Kingers have been homeless?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 26, 2017)

I love this 'it's not safe for me' bullshit. That's code for 'I don't want to live in the hood with the niggos'.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 26, 2017)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I love this 'it's not safe for me' bullshit. That's code for 'I don't want to live in the hood with the niggos'.


I think they realize that niggos would beat their white tranny asses if they did live around them.


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 27, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> I think they realize that niggos would beat their white tranny asses if they did live around them.


No, people of color dindu nuffin. The gender binary is a western colonialist microaggression. It's not like most trans murders happen in the hood, no.


----------



## LordAuch (Aug 24, 2018)

So I think this is the first time I've actually come across a lolcow on KiwiFarms that I've actually met...

I can confirm she's as repulsive in real life as she is online, possibly even more so



Rabbit Bones said:


> I love this 'it's not safe for me' bullshit. That's code for 'I don't want to live in the hood with the niggos'.



Nah she would love to live in a house with black people, it would give her something to brag about other than being a lesbian

What she really means is that it's hard for her to find a house full of people who won't think she is a creepy pervert... because that is exactly how she comes off


----------



## Traditional Tet (Aug 24, 2018)

Is this where we find out that you're really Willow?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 24, 2018)

LordAuch said:


> Nah she would love to live in a house with black people, it would give her something to brag about other than being a lesbian
> 
> What she really means is that it's hard for her to find a house full of people who won't think she is a creepy pervert... because that is exactly how she comes off


Tell us more


----------



## LordAuch (Aug 25, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Tell us more



I'm surprised Willow is the only local rat king I recognize on here - Melbourne's been over-run by people who are questionably trans and I'd say most of them are worthy of a KiwiFarms thread. Maybe I'll get around to sharing some others at some point but anyway

After meeting Willow I felt like I finally understood people who say things about gay people like 'I don't care what they do behind closed doors, as long as they don't shove it down my throat' - Willow literally insists she's a lesbian constantly, I think it's the only thing I've heard her talk about, other than gross kink stuff. In spite of her 'social anxiety' she has no problem with making her kinks known to everyone around her at the top of her voice in just about any situation

I just can't stand trans people who talk about girls/women in such a way that they'd be widely rejected as a potential sex criminal if they hadn't 'transitioned' - Willow is one of those. She doesn't really have a solid grasp on what is appropriate conversation with other trans people either



Traditional Tet said:


> Is this where we find out that you're really Willow?



I'm not Willow. Are you?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 31, 2018)

Goddamn, that bathroom is filthy.  What is it with troons and their utter inability to clean their homes?

@LordAuch got any good screenshots or incriminating videos for us?  Preferably backed up before you post links to them (take a look on the main lolcow board - it has info on websites for backing stuff up) - cows have a habit of deleting everything when they think someone who isn't an asskisser is looking.


----------



## LordAuch (Sep 13, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> @LordAuch got any good screenshots or incriminating videos for us?



@UselessRubberKeyboard Unfortunately I haven't followed her that closely, I just met her socially a couple of times - her Twitter's loaded with awful amateur porn if you can stomach it. I've been working on saving receipts from a couple of unrelated but even more awful local troons for a while though.... still more work to be done there to meet KiwiFarms quality control standards


----------



## Triple S Rank (Sep 13, 2018)

A tranny 'lesbian' furry anarcho-communist... That's scum of the earth tier there so much it's kinda funny. It's weird how these types define themselves so much to these labels without thinking of the long term, or at all really.

Btw @Autistic Illuminati his NSFW twitter is unprotected now, archive here https://archive.fo/7jqaE




 
Oh man I'd love to see him try and leg hump an officer or whatever and get tazed... but with his electric shock collar training he could be immune. Would be interesting to see the results, for science of course.


----------



## K-7 (Sep 13, 2018)

This troon has a Rammstein logo tattoo on one of his elbow, good to know the fans on the interwebz are as degenerate as the one attending their shows.

first album is best album, fite me on that cunts


----------



## clockhockey (Feb 7, 2019)

Tfw you're drunk and over sharing with a cute girl at a bar over being sexually assaulted by a trans girl and she guesses exactly who you're talking about immediately and relays her experience with being almost sexually assaulted by her. Seriously fuck this creep. And i know you'll see this so fuck you creep.


----------



## LordAuch (Mar 1, 2019)

clockhockey said:


> Tfw you're drunk and over sharing with a cute girl at a bar over being sexually assaulted by a trans girl and she guesses exactly who you're talking about immediately and relays her experience with being almost sexually assaulted by her. Seriously fuck this creep. And i know you'll see this so fuck you creep.


I fucking KNEW she had to have sexually assaulted at least one person. Willow gives off a rape vibe like she thinks it's endearing


----------



## clockhockey (Mar 5, 2019)

LordAuch said:


> I fucking KNEW she had to have sexually assaulted at least one person. Willow gives off a rape vibe like she thinks it's endearing


i really wish i either had more clout in the trans community or didn't care about losing any little trans community clout i have, or i'd call her out on twitter/properly call her out and give a full account of my assault on here. it's a shame that trans twitter demands irrefutable proof (and then denies it anyway) when one of their own is accused of assault. I purged logs, deleted my old facebook and had my phone stolen so I basically don't have anything, apart from I guess an account I wrote at the time to my partner at the time. So I'm not gonna do that just to avoid the trauma no matter how much i want to 



Fun fact, one the most 'everyone on earth is valid no matter what' trans women i know who i've had shit dealings with in the past even backed me up and told me that she thought willow came off as a huge chaser. Like even invested and entrenched community members in other states don't like her and don't put up with her shit.

Anyway the absolute worst thing that happened was (and if she sees this she'll identify me instantly so just know motherfucker i'll go super public immediately if you point people towards me or this post) when I went to talk to my psychologist about her raping me (which was a fucking long and awful ordeal and exactly as kinky as you'd expect which is why i absolutely can't engage with kink to this day) and guess what she was there right before my appointment, seeing my same psychologist, because apparently her raping me really put her in a good and stable mood, enough to start seeing her psychologist again. I'd been seeing that psychologist for 7 years at that point. I showed up like 15 minutes late to that appointment and I still couldn't avoid her. After the incident she spent like a month trying to pressure me into dating her before I broke contact. The first time I met her she got me incredibly high before pressuring me into sex and at the time I had barely been smoking any weed so I had a really low tolerance.  She straight up admitted afterwards "oh yeah you're kind of not meant to do that (get people stupid high and then pressure them into sex), but oh well whatever". Fucking flagrant. I really can't believe that I'm the only person she's done this to. This was also way before she transitioned, so it was incredibly nice and good to see her join the community and make stupid amounts of friends and get social media clout and support while I'm so traumatised I can barely interact with new queer people I don't already know well and know well enough to know they won't pressure me into sex. Also I don't care how autistic you are, if you have to repeatedly coax the person you're having sex with away from a chair halfway across the room when they say they'd rather stop for a bit to sit and dissociate you're a rapist. Also she kept putting on like Steven Universe and Gravity Falls to calm me down and make me feel like it was more like just hanging out between friends and then inevitably pressured me back into sex. I feel dumb that I didn't resist better but I was pretty developmentally stunted at the time due to an isolated upbringing and had only just had sex with someone for the first time like a week beforehand so i really wasn't used to having to reject people and especially not people so persistant and manipulative.

She also gave me De Quervain syndrome by convincing me it was safe to sleep in police handcuffs. That cleared up, luckily. Fuckin bitch.


----------



## LordAuch (Mar 8, 2019)

That is fucking horrible. I'm so sorry you went through that! It would not shock me at all to learn there were other stories like yours. It is a really shameful and frankly disgusting thing that call-outs in the Melbourne trans/queer community only get attention if the people making them have sufficient social capital, it's part of why I avoid engaging with the scene as much as possible. The kink scene is a whole other thing - both the kink and the trans/queer communities seem to have an unfortunate tendency of giving a voice to actual sociopaths

My conviction that she was probably more than capable of sexual assault came from nothing more than a couple of brief observations of her honestly - just the way she speaks about women, and the way she speaks about herself in relation to women, it's creepy. If she were talking about women the way she does and identifying as a cis man, it'd be easier for people to see this behaviour for exactly what it is. I don't like it in men and I certainly don't like it in Willow, who insists on being obnoxiously vocal about her sexual interests to the extent I think she's sorta drawing people unwillingly into her kink just through casual conversation.

When I said to the mutual acquaintance who introduced us that I didn't feel quite right about her I was told she had social anxiety. And then I remember thinking 'yeah... that's not really the problem here'. That's probably about as much as I can say about my brief meetings of Willow without giving too much away, but she certainly leaves an impression. It was probably a couple years ago now that I last had to spend a couple hours in her presence, again I'm really sorry to read this experience you had with her and have zero trouble believing it just from spending a sum total of a few horrible hours with her.


----------



## anarchopupgirl (Mar 9, 2019)

Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely because not existing would make some people sad. It's been like that for years.
I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.

So, clockhockey's account of what I did? All true, as far as I can see. Understandably worded a lot stronger than I'd put it, but... she's the one with the trauma and not me.
I was so self absorbed I had no idea I'd even hurt her until last year, when a partner let me know, and then apparently passed a message back. I really did think my message looking for a way to make amends got through but, I guess not.
I was straight up bewildered by clockhockey ghosting me. I assumed it was just something to do with mental health.
I've actually fucked up with consent with -two- people in my life, and god knows I'm stupid to be saying that here, of all places. Both of which, all my partners are fully informed of, and to a extent, my friends too. The other person I fucked up with, 'E', had me, through a mutual friend, make long and thorough post about what I'd done, posted to my tumblr which had... ~4k followers at the time (3 years ago?).

One of my current partners knew of me only as someone to be scared of when she met me a year ago, because of people passing rumours and assuming I was an Active Threat of some kind.
I've never pretended to not be someone who's not fucked up and I try my best to pursue a policy of honesty, if not quite going to the level of posting "I don't understand how to respect other people's boundaries" every two hours, but, you get the idea. I've made a real point of owning up to my own faliures
I've been sexually and physically assaulted in the time since and while it's up to you to believe it or not, I've been through some pretty Fucking Transformative Shit in the last 5 years that leaves me barely able to recognise my former self. I've left the house maybe 5 times in the last two months. There's genuinely nothing to fear from me. Though I guess that's not for me to decide

I'll never send anyone after anyone, or try and crush criticism of me. I really, really, more than anything on earth, wanna be someone who doesn't ever hurt people. So if there's something I can do to make amends, atone, or make y'all understand that I live in terror of ever hurting anyone, then... let me know.

I'm fully aware that I've hurt people in my life. It's only ever been out of being a self-absorbed, inattentive dipshit. It's never been out of malice. I can accept that I've done awful things, but I can't accept people thinking I'm not vividly aware of it, that I'm doing these things while fully cognisant and with Cruel Intent. The thought of people being afraid of or intimdated by me gives me waves of nausea irl.

This site pushed a friend of mine to kill herself, so it's taken a year of watching this thread for me to dare to say anything. I hate this place and the people using it. Just please don't think you have anything to fear from me. I'm just a shit-for-brains dysfunctional mess, and aware of it. I'm trying to be better, and always will be.

The main point is, I'm sorry. So much that I cried till like 3am when I found out the how I'd hurt you, J****. If there's anything I can do to be better or help you, just say.


P.S.: this has been bugging me, but some guy upthread thinks I'm into Cub stuff? Ageplay is literally the last kink thing you'll ever find me doing. Also the tattoo is on my shoulder, not my elbow. Whoever wrote that I'm a, uh, "member of the anarcho-communist PARTY" deserves to be laughed at by an audience of several hundred tbh.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 9, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
> I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely becasue not existing would make soem people sad. It's been like that for years.
> I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.
> 
> ...



Assuming you are the real deal (some proof posted somewhere on an account you provably own would suffice to prove this), let's make a few things clear.

First, assuming you've been truthful, I appreciate the fact you decided to make a calm first post.

Second, let's spike that crap about "this site made someone kill themselves". Nonsense. Unless you can legally prove we goaded someone to commit suicide, that is not true, and claiming otherwise is legally wrong and morally dishonest.

Third, fine, you don't like us, fair enough.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 9, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
> I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely because not existing would make some people sad. It's been like that for years.
> I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.
> 
> ...


If you're outright admitting to having raped someone, or multiple people, why are you acting like you're cool now? Stay the fuck away from them, don't contact them. You're halfway to realizing you're kind of a shitty person and then you chicken out with the predictable "I didn't do it with malice" shit. I have pretty severe mental illnesses and made some shitty decisions because of it, but I've never sexually assaulted someone. People like you are why I left the anarchist movement in disgust, because it's infested with it.

And if this site is so terrible, it says something that the person you assaulted is more okay with being here than being around you, doesn't it?


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 10, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
> I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely because not existing would make some people sad. It's been like that for years.
> I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.
> 
> ...


Could you please post a shout-out to Kiwi Farms on your Twitter account for verification purposes?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 11, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> This site pushed a friend of mine to kill herself, so it's taken a year of watching this thread for me to dare to say anything. I hate this place and the people using it. Just please don't think you have anything to fear from me. I'm just a shit-for-brains dysfunctional mess, and aware of it. I'm trying to be better, and always will be.



And yet somehow we are always more receptive to listen to victims of people like you, Laurelai, or Founders of TLL Greta and Nina. The latter duo who actually provably caused deaths via negligence as opposed to the allegations that we maybe might have been a factor in someone who was already a wreck unfortunately passing away. Have you ever wondered why that might be Willow?


----------



## LordAuch (Mar 13, 2019)

Is that what passes for an apology for sexual assault in the trans community now? Because fucking yikes.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 14, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Assuming you are the real deal (some proof posted somewhere on an account you provably own would suffice to prove this), let's make a few things clear.
> 
> First, assuming you've been truthful, I appreciate the fact you decided to make a calm first post.
> 
> ...



Honestly A lot of the ones in the op seem to be gone, I would like her to take a selfie holding a paper with the time and date, classic 4chan ama style.


----------



## nigger1488 (Mar 18, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
> I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely because not existing would make some people sad. It's been like that for years.
> I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.
> 
> ...



between I GOT RAPED TOO and THIS SITE MADE MY FRIEND KILL HERSELF you're sure doing a lot of fishing for pity in a post that's supposed to be an apology. i am left with believing you are an even worse person than i thought you were before your post. pro tip for trying to come off as genuine: don't make the bulk of your post about yourself. anyways good luck on the transformative journey into becoming a not-rapist.


----------



## Jean Pierre Polnareff (Mar 22, 2019)

anarchopupgirl said:


> Okay. I'm going to super need to clarify some things here.
> I'm never going to set an internet harassment mob on someone or spread shit about anyone. You're genuinely free to call me out publicly if you'd like. I have no future, no career, no dreams or anything much to lose out on. I exist purely because not existing would make some people sad. It's been like that for years.
> I don't have social capital so much as I have 600 facebook friends I never speak to and a twitter I mostly only share memes and nudes on.
> 
> ...


Instead of trying desperately to set the record straight and insisting you aren't a threat (AKA minimizing your role in sexually assaulting multiple people), you should be telling a therapist that you're a perpetrator of abuse and you need help.

On behalf of your victims, fuck you, you rapist bitch.


----------

